# Anybody had any Sucess doing home Insemnation. ?



## Precious.paws (Jul 1, 2015)

Anybody had any success with home Insemnation ?


----------



## Herts85 (Oct 10, 2014)

I have no experience of it myself but have friends who have two children using a known donor at home. She fell pregnant on the third try with each of them. It can be done! 

Herts x


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

My friend is currently pregnant from home insemination with known donor
it took her a while to fall as she has pcos and needed to use clomid. 


poppy xx


----------



## Ipomée (Oct 30, 2012)

Hello Precious Paws 

I'm very happy to be able to share some positive info with you! I've recently become pregnant from home insemination! My husband has some serious issues and, basically my only option since January was my "mooncup (menstrual cup)." I'm about to turn 45, which made it even more complicated odds-wise and my DH has never had great sperm analysis results either...So, if it worked for me I believe this is a gret way for couples to TTC!

One other thing I did each time, but was weary of at first, was use a lubricant that is supposed to mimmic the EWCM and also help the sperm move. It's called "Preseed." I didn't always notice my EWCM. I had read about it on forums and then did some research on their info site. I even checked the PH balance of the stuff to be sure it was alkaline, etc. 
I used a little internally and lined the cup with a little, so they would slide down easily towards the cervix. I would send my DH off for the sample in the cup and then insert it and put my butt on a few pillows to angle my hips up. I would sleep that way as long as I could. You can keep the thing in place for up to 12 hours.

I would suggest looking for a menstrual cup that might be smaller in size than mine is, as a smaller one would keep the sperm closer. There are comparison sites when you search on google. Like this one:

http://menstrualcup.co/compare-menstrual-cups/

My moon cup is pretty long as I used it for my menses. I was about to order a smaller one.

If you have any questions, don't hesitate to ask!
e
Ipomée

/links


----------



## Perpetualwanderer (May 1, 2013)

Poppy how did your friend get clomid if she was doing home insemination? If our current iui cycle doesn't work we were thinking of going down the home insemination route via Cryos Denmark


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

Her gp gave it to her xx


----------

